# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Prapanica e Lopezit  sërish në fronin e botës

## RaPSouL

Pa marrë parasysh moshën, celulitin, implantet dhe konkurrencën e shumë yjeve të reja që kanë dalë në sipërfaqe  prapanicën e Jennifer Lopezit nuk ka kush ta heq nga froni. 


 Lexuesit e revistës prestigjioze britanike The Sun, kanë zgjedhur 10 prapanica më të bukura të femrave të famshme në botë  dhe bindshëm ka fituar  kush tjetër pos, Jennifer Lopez. 

Prapanicën e saj e bujshme, në të cilën paparacët kanë zbuluar gjurmë të celulitit, ndërsa gojëkëqijtë, implantet, askush nuk po mund ta rrëzojë nga froni.



Lopez pasohet nga Beyoncé, në vendin e dytë, dhe Jessica Biel, në atë të tretë. Në mesin e prapanicave më të famshme botërore gjenden edhe: Cameron Diaz, Fergie, Halle Berry, Eva Longoria, Kim Kardashian, Tayra Banks dhe Mariah Carey.

----------


## no name

_Lopezi komplet eshte ne forme jo vetem prapanicen lol_

----------


## RaPSouL

thektho , po sy shkojn aty me shume mer  :pa dhembe:

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Ajo foto e fundit ma hoqi trurin fare!!!!!

----------


## RaPSouL

> Ajo foto e fundit ma hoqi trurin fare!!!!!


Ooooo ajo ta heq trurin krejt komplet ta shohesh  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Qendi

Normal Qe E Ka Frontin E Botes Shikoje Sa E Bukur Eshte

----------


## xfiles

sa kot, ca prapanice ka ajo, prapanice koti, te pakten jo e denje per te qendruar ne fron.

----------


## theodora*

> Pa marrë parasysh moshën, celulitin, implantet dhe konkurrencën e shumë yjeve të reja që kanë dalë në sipërfaqe – prapanicën e Jennifer Lopezit nuk ka kush ta heq nga froni. 
> 
> 
>  Lexuesit e revistës prestigjioze britanike “The Sun”, kanë zgjedhur 10 prapanica më të bukura të femrave të famshme në botë – dhe bindshëm ka fituar – kush tjetër pos, Jennifer Lopez. 
> 
> Prapanicën e saj e bujshme, në të cilën paparacët kanë zbuluar gjurmë të celulitit, ndërsa gojëkëqijtë, implantet, askush nuk po mund ta rrëzojë nga froni.
> 
> 
> 
> Lopez pasohet nga Beyoncé, në vendin e dytë, dhe Jessica Biel, në atë të tretë. Në mesin e prapanicave më të famshme botërore gjenden edhe: Cameron Diaz, Fergie, Halle Berry, Eva Longoria, Kim Kardashian, Tayra Banks dhe Mariah Carey.



hahahahahaha
te rente piak ty o rapsouuuul qe ke hap kete teme
urime per temen se me kenaqe
hahahaha

po se di ti te verteten J.Lo me pa mua e prandaj e beri trupin ashtu nga zilia.Keshtu qe vendin e par origjinal e ka kush e ka.
hahahahahaha  :ngerdheshje: 
te rente bomba ty oreeeeeee qe meresh me keto thash-e-theme.
hahahahahahahahahahhahaha
se prisja nga ty

----------


## goldian

tani qe eshte shtatzene me duket me seksi

----------


## Apollyon

Nuk e di ku e ka te bukuren kjo!!!

----------


## *Babygirl*

> Nuk e di ku e ka te bukuren kjo!!!


Sa indiferent je me raft pika  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## _Matrix_

Prapanicen me te bukur e ka beyonce ja fut ksaj xheniferit

----------


## theodora*

> Prapanicen me te bukur e ka beyonce ja fut ksaj xheniferit


po beyonce esht munduar te kopjoje j.lo
tani te rim e te flasim drejt se J.Lo esht ca si shum femer

----------


## Apollyon

> Sa indiferent je me raft pika


Sinqerisht, jam cun vete edhe normale me pelqen e bukura.
Po ta them troc, se marr vesh ku e ka te bukuren prapanica e ksaj!! E pashe shum her edhe prap spo gjeja dicka qe te me pelqente, me duket si valixhe si thes.. se kuptoj pse mund te quhet e bukur nje gje e tille??
Se di ndoshta ju qe jeni femra mund te ma shpjegoni, se un vallai si mashkull spo e marr vesh, edhe ta them qe kam gusto.. por vota ime per kte lloj prapanice nga 1 deri te 10.... eshte 2.

Dmth qe sme duket aspak e bukur, mundesisht sme pelqe sinqerisht.. nuk me duket aspak seksi aspak e bukur.

----------


## _Matrix_

theodhora mua me pelqen Beyonce per vithet per gjokset kurse J.Lo sme terheq sa Beyonce gjithsesi esht mendimi jot dhe un si gjithmon e respektoj 

Ps; Ti si i ke meqe ra fjala  :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Apollyon

Ku e ka te bukure kjo??

iiiiiiiiiiii sa e shemtut, si thes me patate gje e shpifme

----------


## *Babygirl*

Apollyon nuk thash se nuk flet te verteten por me ra ne sy sesa indifernt je me te tjeret sepse te gjitha cunat para tejet qe kan postuar vdesin per prapanicat e J.L  :ngerdheshje: 

Sa per temen: Ndoshta s'me takon te flas un per prapanicat e saj por s'me duket qe i ka ndonje gje special ka femra me prapanica me te bukura sesa kjo...

----------


## Apollyon

> Apollyon nuk thash se nuk flet te verteten por me ra ne sy sesa indifernt je me te tjeret sepse te gjitha cunat para tejet qe kan postuar vdesin per prapanicat e J.L 
> 
> Sa per temen: Ndoshta s'me takon te flas un per prapanicat e saj por s'me duket qe i ka ndonje gje special ka femra me prapanica me te bukura sesa kjo...


Ka femra plot qe e kan prapnicen 100 her me te bukur se te ksaj.
Kjo e ka si thes me patate gje e shpifme pa pike shije.. degjova dike qe tha Beyonce ka prapanice te bukur.. Po kjo ku e gjeti aman?? 
Nejse!!

Se marr vesh pse vdesin cunat per prapanica te medha.. personalisht sme terheqin.

ps: gjith kte koment e kam per vetem per tju pergjigj Babygirl, jo se me plasi shum te debatoj per J-Lo

*Q*AO

----------


## _Matrix_

o Apollyon epo tashi te mos pelqesh prapanicen e nje femre si Beyonce un skam degjuar pse si te pelqejn gocat ty drras fare mesa shoh

----------


## Apollyon

chamillionaire kjo eshte prapanica e Jessica Alba..

Nuk e di a me kuptove se cfar lloj prapanice me pelqen!!

----------

